# Which type of brush is better?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

A slicker brush is what you want, just be gentle when you brush and take care that you don't dig into skin where the hair is thinner, I also like the comb.


https://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forg...=UTF8&qid=1534425259&sr=1-21&keywords=petedge

https://www.amazon.com/Andis-2-Inch...e=UTF8&qid=1534425259&sr=1-5&keywords=petedge


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

The brushes listed by Nolefan are what you want. The pin brush does ok, but it won't really do a good job. The other side of the brush is worthless. Another type of brush to consider is an undercoat rake like this: https://www.amazon.com/rake-deshedd...qid=1534710155&sr=8-8&keywords=undercoat+rake It can be single or double row. I'm a professional groomer so I like the double row as it gets more coat out faster, but a single row would be sufficient if you keep up with brushing. (Plus single row is cheaper.) My brush out routine is slicker brush, followed by undercoat rake, and finish with the comb. The slicker will get out most tangles and a lot of undercoat; the rake will really take out undercoat, and the comb will find any tangles and undercoat you missed.


----------

